# big awesome planer bobber catch



## thecatkiller (Aug 29, 2007)

:beer: the big catches are just starting to roll in heres the biggest one so far this year now that a lot of super catfisherman have planer bobbers expect to see records fall over the world-got a nice planer bobber catch send it to us and we will post them to the web


----------



## BigGun94 (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe one day I'll catch one that big, at least I hope anyways.


----------

